# Ebay scam?



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Check this out


> You are biding for a signed photograph of a 190w solar panel with delivery time of 7-10 days. Email me for details.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/190w-PV-SOLAR...=UK_Gadgets&hash=item4157df70ce#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

How is it a scam hes selling panels by the hundred at the stated price of £1.20 per watt .Theres no bidding involved its for information only and numptys that think there going to buy a panel for £1.20(there will be some) will get a photograph.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Should be a classified then? it says starting bid £1.20


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

It also says
You are biding for a signed photograph of a 190w solar panel with delivery time of 7-10 days. Email me for details.

Seems expensive for a picture of one.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Exactly :?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm still at a loss to understand what he means by "You are biding for a signed photograph of a 190w solar panel with delivery time of 7-10 days." Either you are bidding for the panels or a photograph of them. It may be poorly worded but I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I've sent in a query asking how the power output of the photograph compares to the real thing.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But he has 100% satisfaction on 600+ sales.

Ray.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes that is fine but it doesn't mean the listing complies with ebay rules.
We shall see :wink:


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

just had a look at his feed back as a seller he only seems to have feed back selling car parts cant see any solar panel feed backs :?


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

I am not on ebay so can't ask him myself but why don't one of you ask him on the ask a question part if he is selling a photo or a panel.

edit to say have managed to ask seller to clarify what he is selling will post reply when I get it

Waz


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I have/did 8)


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

looks like you beat me to it Techno100 

Waz


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Reported to ebay too :lol: Gotta protect the buying community :wink: 

No harm if the selling format complies with the rules but it seems a bit out of sorts to me. CONFUSING is the issue


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Depends who signed it :lol:


----------



## pete_b (Jul 13, 2010)

reported it as well, misleading title


----------



## schojac (Oct 13, 2007)

Feedback not 100% as someone has craftily given a clear warning disguised as a positive. Very clever.


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Reported it to Ebay this pm - fee avoidance and promoting off ebay sales. I expect it will get pulled.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

He's also charging VAT so should be registered as a business seller with the provision of his company name and address on all his listings.

I can understand people trying to avoid the extortionate Ebay fees but that one is ridiculous. It won't stay there very long. :wink:


----------



## pete_b (Jul 13, 2010)

It has now been removed.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Just goes to show that 100% feedback is not all that it appears. If it looks iffy it probably is :wink:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

First I could not find the ebay site, so followed the threaded tale and was happy to find a result. A good piece of detection! Well done everyone (I wish I could have seen it though) :!: 
Alan


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Still not heard back from ebay though, they never seem to tell me or give me a gold star or owt  :lol:


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Its been taken off now.

This listing (280647135438) has been removed, or this item is not available.

•Please check that you've entered the correct item number
•Listings that have ended 90 or more days ago will not be available for viewing.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Are you sure :lol:


----------

